# Bike advice needed



## Ron1234 (15 Oct 2017)

I haven't rode a bike since I was around 12 I've been inspired by reading about the 39 stone cyclist and I'm considering buying a bike today the falcon radon is the best I can afford and I wondered if at 150 kilo will this bike hold me any advice would be much appreciated reason for getting this bike is its about all I can afford on my catalogue and the catalogue is all I have available with means to a purchase one again all advice much appreciated


----------



## JtB (15 Oct 2017)

I would only get a mountin bike if you are planning on using it off road. Riding a mountin bike on the road (even with slick tyres) is so demotivating due the large effort required to achieve so little.

PS. Have you considered a hybrid without suspension?


----------



## Ron1234 (15 Oct 2017)

JtB said:


> I would only get a mountin bike if you are planning on using it off road. Riding a mountin bike on the road (even with slick tyres) is so demotivating due the large effort required to achieve so little.


Would this bike.hold me tho ? 
And.what kind of bike should I get ?


----------



## Daddy Pig (15 Oct 2017)

Agreed, mountain bike would be best (steel frame probably the most forgiving on bumps) with a strong set of wheels. Just dont try too many drop offs and jumps! Get used to increasing your cadence which will put more work on the heart but just don't go too hard. 
You could consider a bike computer with hr and cadence device. 
Some flat routes where you can see your improvement is a good idea.
Best of luck....


----------



## Ron1234 (15 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Agreed, mountain bike would be best (steel frame probably the most forgiving on bumps) with a strong set of wheels. Just dont try too many drop offs and jumps! Get used to increasing your cadence which will put more work on the heart but just don't go too hard.
> You could consider a bike computer with hr and cadence device.
> Some flat routes where you can see your improvement is a good idea.
> Best of luck....


Is the falcon radon not a mountain bike then ? And would it hold my weight


----------



## ORO (15 Oct 2017)

Why not email Falcon and ask them the question? Should be able to contact them via their web site.


----------



## Daddy Pig (15 Oct 2017)

Just seen that they state 135kg total. Don't forget that this is for a mtb and would expect a lot of additional force to be loaded through the wheels and frame. If for road use it would still be fine imho.


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Oct 2017)

At 39 stone. I fear that you will need to have some hand made wheels made for you


----------



## Daddy Pig (15 Oct 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> At 39 stone. I fear that you will need to have some hand made wheels made for you


Mavic road wheels will do 120kg. Mtb ones should be a lot stronger, and as such if you're not going off road they should be ok for the road. Big tyres also provide for more shock absorption...


----------



## Ron1234 (15 Oct 2017)

RoubaixCube said:


> At 39 stone. I fear that you will need to have some hand made wheels made for you


Not 39 stone 150 kilo roughly 24 stone


----------



## Ron1234 (15 Oct 2017)

ORO said:


> Why not email Falcon and ask them the question? Should be able to contact them via their web site.


I did over 2 weeks ago but no responce and I really want to order and get going so I've come.here for advice


----------



## Daddy Pig (15 Oct 2017)

Ron1234 said:


> Is the falcon radon not a mountain bike then ? And would it hold my weight


Yes it is a mtb, just don't use it for any proper off road experiences as you'll probably knacker the wheels. Like I've said, get it for road use. When you've lost a couple of stone the trails are yours to find and you'll be that bit fitter for the uphills.


----------



## Ron1234 (15 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Yes it is a mtb, just don't use it for any proper off road experiences as you'll probably knacker the wheels. Like I've said, get it for road use. When you've lost a couple of stone the trails are yours to find and you'll be that bit fitter for the uphills.


Oh I'll only be on roads and nervously avoiding pot holes until I have lost a fair few kilos thanks for your advice I think I'm going to buy it


----------



## Daddy Pig (15 Oct 2017)

Ron1234 said:


> Oh I'll only be on roads and nervously avoiding pot holes until I have lost a fair few kilos thanks for your advice I think I'm going to buy it


Good for you, hope it goes well. 
You may also want to consider lights, helmet and tools etc to cost in. Padded shorts and some cream for the thighs are also useful (I'm a big lad and the soreness from the chapping can put you off so I use an anti friction gel)
If it gets too much in the deepest winter you can always get a turbo trainer and change the tyres over. Plenty of info on CC on what to buy especially with smart trainers and various league competitions for fun!


----------



## growingvegetables (15 Oct 2017)

Ron1234 said:


> Oh I'll only be on roads and nervously avoiding pot holes until I have lost a fair few kilos thanks for your advice I think I'm going to buy it


Not disagreeing - just noting that the Falcon weighs 19kg? 

Perhaps 3/4 of a stone of extra weight, compared to a hybrid in the same price range? With heavy effort-sapping off-road tyres?


----------



## Cycleops (15 Oct 2017)

An MTB might not be the best choice. At that price it'll be very heavy so you're just hauling more weight around. I'd go and look at the Decathlon range of Hybrid bikes with a rigid fork. Alternatively look for a good used example, there are plenty of bikes on Gumtree, Preloved, etc. Many are bought with good intentions and then chucked in a shed, these are the type to go for. Make sure you get your size.
@biggs682 on here might have something for you.
Good luck.


----------



## Daddy Pig (15 Oct 2017)

growingvegetables said:


> Not disagreeing - just noting that the Falcon weighs 19kg?
> 
> Perhaps 3/4 of a stone of extra weight, compared to a hybrid in the same price range? With heavy effort-sapping off-road tyres?


Just gets you fitter due to more effort. Before you know it you'll be super strong and changing to a road bike and hammering high watts out on the tarmac!


----------



## RoubaixCube (15 Oct 2017)

Ron1234 said:


> Not 39 stone 150 kilo roughly 24 stone



Sorry, i must of completely glazed over that.


----------



## growingvegetables (15 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Just gets you fitter due to more effort. Before you know it you'll be super strong and changing to a road bike and hammering high watts out on the tarmac!


Not convinced.


----------



## Cycleops (15 Oct 2017)

Fair enough, but its not going to be a very pleasant experience all things considered.
I'd correct the OPs statement that's its the best bike he can afford, I'd say its the worst bike be can afford.


----------



## Ron1234 (15 Oct 2017)

growingvegetables said:


> Not disagreeing - just noting that the Falcon weighs 19kg?
> 
> Perhaps 3/4 of a stone of extra weight, compared to a hybrid in the same price range? With heavy effort-sapping off-road tyres?


Tbh I'm not concerned about the weight of the bike as much as the weight of me lol as I get slimmer I'll look into better bikes


----------



## Ron1234 (15 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Good for you, hope it goes well.
> You may also want to consider lights, helmet and tools etc to cost in. Padded shorts and some cream for the thighs are also useful (I'm a big lad and the soreness from the chapping can put you off so I use an anti friction gel)
> If it gets too much in the deepest winter you can always get a turbo trainer and change the tyres over. Plenty of info on CC on what to buy especially with smart trainers and various league competitions for fun!


Got tools pump saddle bag locking cable thing going to go to halfords once bike arrives for helmet and lights thanks for your advice


----------



## growingvegetables (15 Oct 2017)

Ron1234 said:


> Tbh I'm not concerned about the weight of the bike as much as the weight of me lol as I get slimmer I'll look into better bikes


There's just enough there to suggest to me that you've seen the bike, tried it, and ... "it felt right" (something akin to "falling in love"!).

Fair enough - been there, done that, and yet to be wrong .


----------



## biggs682 (15 Oct 2017)

Ron1234 said:


> Tbh I'm not concerned about the weight of the bike as much as the weight of me lol as I get slimmer I'll look into better bikes



@Ron1234 if I was in your situation I would try and get hold of a decent early 90's non suspension mountain bike , loads about for less than £50 via e bay or gumtree .

Where are you based ?

@Cycleops thank you


----------



## Ticktockmy (16 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> @Ron1234 if I was in your situation I would try and get hold of a decent early 90's non suspension mountain bike , loads about for less than £50 via e bay or gumtree .
> 
> @Cycleops thank you


I would agree with biggs682, look around for a 80s/90;s MTB, most used Reynolds 501 steel frame, somewhat akin to Gas piping, and bomb proof. Regarding weight it is surprising how much weight a set of cheap wheels will take. you could look at a Halo wheel set as they produce some bomb proof wheel sets. Another thing the gloom and doom peeps forget there are loads of peeps touring on standard wheel sets where the combined weight of the bike, luggage and the person is quite considerable.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Oct 2017)

Agree with the MTB and 26" wheels with at least 32 spokes, 36 a bonus. Would be worth getting them trued and tensioned before you ride on them OP. Swap the tyres for something that will roll reasonably well in 1.5/1.75 inch flavour and you're good to go.


----------



## Cycleops (16 Oct 2017)

Think he’s already ordered the BSO.


----------



## Bonefish Blues (16 Oct 2017)

Ah. Too late to the party. Shame. OP, still worth getting wheels checked over and correctly tensioned, I'd say.


----------



## J1888 (16 Oct 2017)

Good luck Ron, I hope you grow to love cycling as many of us do.

I was a 20 something in reasonable shape but not exactly 'fit' and cycling for me has been one of the best things in my life for my mental and physical health.

The first little while will be really hard going (it was for me anyway) but stick at it and don't get down if you're not able to go as far or fast as you thought you might.

Could also be worth checking if your local council offer any subsidised bike maintenance or cycling safety courses. I know many in London do, so if you're interested, have a look on your council's website.

Godspeed, Ron


----------



## buzzy-beans (16 Oct 2017)

Personally speaking Ron1234, I wouldn't even consider buying any kind of bike until I had shed at least 25kgs, my reason being that riding a bike at the same time as attempting to balance and take into account everything going on around you, who knows, but it might just put far too much stress onto your body.

What I would do initially is to speak to some learned person with extensive knowledge about your finite and particularly exacting needs and requirements.

But for sure, if it were me before even thinking of setting out on the open road, I would consult with a very learned person, I would also consider buying an exercise bike and then enter into a very carefully monitored and managed exercise programme allied to an equally managed diet, otherwise it could far too much stress onto the main components of your body, most especially your heart.

Sorry if this isn't what you might be wanting to hear, but I wrote it with you carefully in mind.


----------



## Ron1234 (16 Oct 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Think he’s already ordered the BSO.


I have already ordered it I'm afraid


----------



## Ron1234 (16 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Good luck Ron, I hope you grow to love cycling as many of us do.
> 
> I was a 20 something in reasonable shape but not exactly 'fit' and cycling for me has been one of the best things in my life for my mental and physical health.
> 
> ...


I have to try this and succeed I'm only going to start with a small ride something like half a mile each way I read about the 39 stone cyclist he did it and I'm pretty sure I can too I've bought the radon bike they say it is 135 kilo max but I'm only riding on a road avoiding pot holes etc so I'm hoping it will be fine my house is to small for a exercise bike this is the best choice I have and I will manage it


----------



## J1888 (16 Oct 2017)

Ron1234 said:


> I have to try this and succeed I'm only going to start with a small ride something like half a mile each way I read about the 39 stone cyclist he did it and I'm pretty sure I can too I've bought the radon bike they say it is 135 kilo max but I'm only riding on a road avoiding pot holes etc so I'm hoping it will be fine my house is to small for a exercise bike this is the best choice I have and I will manage it



You WILL suceed.

Ps as you're getting this delivered, unless you're handy with bikes, you may want to have it assembled properly or safety checked?


----------



## simon.r (16 Oct 2017)

Ron1234 said:


> I have to try this and succeed I'm only going to start with a small ride something like half a mile each way I read about the 39 stone cyclist he did it and I'm pretty sure I can too I've bought the radon bike they say it is 135 kilo max but I'm only riding on a road avoiding pot holes etc so I'm hoping it will be fine my house is to small for a exercise bike this is the best choice I have and I will manage it



Good attitude. I wasn’t as heavy as you when I started, but I was significantly overweight. My first half mile ride left me in tatters, but I persevered and lost weight fairly quickly (I did stop eating as much crap as well). 

A year or two on and I was doing 20 mile rides and not thinking about it.

Good luck


----------



## Ron1234 (16 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> You WILL suceed.
> 
> Ps as you're getting this delivered, unless you're handy with bikes, you may want to have it assembled properly or safety checked?[/QUOTE I h





J1888 said:


> You WILL suceed.
> 
> Ps as you're getting this delivered, unless you're handy with bikes, you may want to have it assembled properly or safety checked?


I have a halfords near me can they do it ?


----------



## J1888 (16 Oct 2017)

Ron1234 said:


> I have a halfords near me can they do it ?



Depends...like a lot of large chain stores, their competence is variable. Maybe Google some local bike stores, find a goodun, and see if they could do a safety check?


----------



## Ron1234 (16 Oct 2017)

J1888 said:


> Depends...like a lot of large chain stores, their competence is variable. Maybe Google some local bike stores, find a goodun, and see if they could do a safety check?


I will do thankyou


----------



## boydj (17 Oct 2017)

The important thing for the OP to do now is to establish a regular habit of using the bike, starting with short runs and not pushing hard. Try to build bike use into the lifestyle - a mile or two down to the shops, popping out for a coffee etc. Read up on bikeability to understand how to stay safe on the roads.


----------



## generaldogsbody (18 Oct 2017)

Ron1234 said:


> I have to try this and succeed I'm only going to start with a small ride something like half a mile each way I read about the 39 stone cyclist he did it and I'm pretty sure I can too I've bought the radon bike they say it is 135 kilo max but I'm only riding on a road avoiding pot holes etc so I'm hoping it will be fine my house is to small for a exercise bike this is the best choice I have and I will manage it


I'm in the same boat,i weigh 298lb.Just started out on a turbo trainer,i can only do a few minutes for now. Diet wise iv'e cut out bread,pasta,spuds,rice and refined sugars and anything in a tin,also i weigh everything on digital kitchen scales.Try this forum for keeping a record of diet and training,i find it quite good.http://www.fitday.com/


----------



## Ron1234 (19 Oct 2017)

Bikes arrived today I hope my extra 15 kilo doesn't break it it's all cost me an arm lol


----------



## generaldogsbody (19 Oct 2017)

Great.Take it nice and steady,good luck.


----------



## Ron1234 (20 Oct 2017)

Unfortunately after half assembling the bike I noticed some damage that is making part of the gears grind against the spokes on the wheel so I'm afraid its going to have to go back. 
Its a shame I was really looking forward to making a start this weekend


----------



## Daddy Pig (20 Oct 2017)

Ron1234 said:


> Unfortunately after half assembling the bike I noticed some damage that is making part of the gears grind against the spokes on the wheel so I'm afraid its going to have to go back.
> Its a shame I was really looking forward to making a start this weekend


Is the back wheel correctly positioned in the drop outs?


----------



## generaldogsbody (20 Oct 2017)

Any chance of some pictures,Chances are someone might be able to help.


----------



## Ron1234 (21 Oct 2017)

I reckon its had some sort of impact in transport the wheel waves slightly from side to side the gear cogs do the same I've attached some pictures in my very next to nothing experience I think the silver thing lol has bent inwards causing this I wish I could just take it for repair but I think for what I'm paying it should be delivered perfect


----------



## Ron1234 (21 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> Is the back wheel correctly positioned in the drop outs?


 I have removed and replaced seems to be in the right place


----------



## Daddy Pig (21 Oct 2017)

Looks like a bent rear hangar and mashed rear mech. It's probably been wacked pretty hard in the delivery process. The problem is that it is slightly pronounced so if it's not packaged properly it's a real weak point.

Phone them up and email the photos and get them to pick up and replace the whole bike.


----------



## Cycleops (21 Oct 2017)

Send it back,


----------



## Ron1234 (21 Oct 2017)

I reckon its had some sort of impact in transport the wheel waves slightly from side to side the gear cogs do the same I've attached some pictures in my very next to nothing experience I think the silver thing lol has bent i


Daddy Pig said:


> Looks like a bent rear hangar and mashed rear mech. It's probably been wacked pretty hard in the delivery process. The problem is that it is slightly pronounced so if it's not packaged properly it's a real weak point.
> 
> Phone them up and email the photos and get them to pick up and replace the whole bike.


Will do thankyou


----------



## Ron1234 (21 Oct 2017)

It's going back new one coming next Friday thanks for all the advice


----------



## Ron1234 (26 Oct 2017)

Aaaaand its here and ready to go first ride tomorrow morning seeing as I'm off the week


----------



## ORO (26 Oct 2017)

Good luck, I hope you enjoy your new bike


----------



## Ron1234 (27 Oct 2017)

1.8 miles took me 15 mins my legs feel wobbly and I feel violated by the saddle lol but I lived


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2017)

Ron1234 said:


> 1.8 miles took me 15 mins my legs feel wobbly and I feel violated by the saddle lol but I lived



glad to hear it , just got to keep it up now then


----------



## Daddy Pig (27 Oct 2017)

Ron1234 said:


> 1.8 miles took me 15 mins my legs feel wobbly and I feel violated by the saddle lol but I lived


You'll soon learn to love it...


----------



## Ron1234 (27 Oct 2017)

Daddy Pig said:


> You'll soon learn to love it...


Won't be giving up I've got goals set for places I want to ride to once I've got over the beginners milestones


----------



## Ron1234 (27 Oct 2017)

generaldogsbody said:


> I'm in the same boat,i weigh 298lb.Just started out on a turbo trainer,i can only do a few minutes for now. Diet wise iv'e cut out bread,pasta,spuds,rice and refined sugars and anything in a tin,also i weigh everything on digital kitchen scales.Try this forum for keeping a record of diet and training,i find it quite good.http://www.fitday.com/


I use my fitness pal same sort of thing I think


----------



## iancity (5 Nov 2017)

Hows it going Ron?


----------



## Ron1234 (11 Nov 2017)

iancity said:


> Hows it going Ron?


Not too bad I'm only fitting it in at the weekends until work slows down and I'm getting about 1.8 to 2 miles done gonna start pushing a bit harder soon its harder than I thought it would be but I'm.sure I'll get there


----------



## biggs682 (11 Nov 2017)

Ron1234 said:


> Not too bad I'm only fitting it in at the weekends until work slows down and I'm getting about 1.8 to 2 miles done gonna start pushing a bit harder soon its harder than I thought it would be but I'm.sure I'll get there


well done keep it up


----------



## Nonethewiser (18 Nov 2017)

Keep at it, Ron. I'm a recent returnee to the fold and on Friday managed to get up to about 12 miles, I was a bit tired afterwards but at least I managed to hit one of my beginner's milestones!


----------



## si_c (19 Nov 2017)

Ron1234 said:


> Not too bad I'm only fitting it in at the weekends until work slows down and I'm getting about 1.8 to 2 miles done gonna start pushing a bit harder soon its harder than I thought it would be but I'm.sure I'll get there


Good effort. I was massively overweight a few years ago, not quite so much as you, but not far off.

I started off doing 1.5miles once a day and soon built it up. Six months later I'd lost 4 stone.

Now is the hardest time of year to get started, keep it going and you'll find that you get some real rewards come spring.


----------

